# Inspirational Quotes



## NJmike PE (Sep 26, 2016)

Post an inspirational quote. It can be just a line of text, meme, whatever. We've all seen them, every now and then we all need one. 

I'll start it out


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 26, 2016)

"Be excellent to each other." -Abraham Lincoln, _Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure_


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2016)

It takes more than going down to your local video store and renting easy rider to be a rebel


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2016)

Better days are coming - they're called Saturday and Sunday.

A positive attitude may not solve all of your problems, but it will piss off enough people to make it worth the effort.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 26, 2016)

If ya can't win fair, win by cheatin', but if you're gonna cheat... win!


----------



## goodal (Sep 27, 2016)

I think myself happy. - Apostle Paul


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 3, 2018)

*Marriage Advice*

"In marriage, you shouldn't look for someone with good looks and character. You look for someone with low expectations as a high-expectations spouse is never pleased." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 3, 2018)

*Missed Chance*

"I think the attitude of Epictetus is the best. He thought that every missed chance in life was an opportunity to behave well, every missed chance in life was an opportunity to learn something, and that your duty was not to submerged in self-pity, but to utilize the terrible blow in constructive fashion. That's a very good idea." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 3, 2018)

*How to look at markets*

"The market, like the lord, helps those who help themselves. But unlike the lord, the market does not forgive those who know not what they do." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 3, 2018)

*Signing Contract*

"It is impossible to unsign a contract, so do all your thinking before you sign, particularly the ones with liquidated damages clause." - Warren Buffett and @Dean Agnostic


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 3, 2018)

*On Listening*

"Trust yourself and do not listen to a fellow like me." - @Dean Agnostic


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 4, 2018)

I wish I had known this when I was 18.

*Six Cs of Credit*


*Capacity. *Make sure that you are able to demonstrate to the lender that you have the ability to repay the loan.

*Capital. *You have to have money to borrow money (For example, cash from your savings or checking account).

*Collateral. *This is to secure the loan so that when you default on it, the lender will take house your house, car, other valuable assets that could be converted to cash, and etc.

*Character. *This include your college or engineering degree, work/business experience, the lender will check your credit score, and etc.

*Conditions. *This include type of industry and market conditions at a local, regional, and/or national economy.

*C Student. *This demonstrates to the lender that you understand the importance of perseverance.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 4, 2018)

*Learning Machines*

" I constantly see people rise in life who are not the smartest, sometimes not even the most diligent, but they are learning machines. They go to bed every night a little a wiser than they were when they got up, and boy, does that help, particularly when you have a long run ahead of you." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 4, 2018)

*Academic Sorcery*

*"*By and large I don't think too much of finance professors. It is a field with witchcraft." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 4, 2018)

*Narrow-Mindedness*

"Most people are trained in one model - Economics for example - and try to solve all problems in one way. You know the saying: 'To the man with a hammer, the world looks like a nail.' This is a dumb way of handling problems." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 4, 2018)

*Investment is like Marriage*

"Finding the right investment companies is like choosing a marriage partner. We need to be hand in hand through tough times. Today, everything may be fine, but tomorrow, if our luck turns, I will need your support." - Jack Ma


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 4, 2018)

*Life*

*"*Life is like a snowball. The important thing is finding a wet snow and a really long hill." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 4, 2018)

*On Cyptocurrency = Exchange of Electrons Concepts*

" An Electron is an elementary particle that is a fundamental constituent of matter, having a negative charge of 1.602 × 10 −19 coulombs, a mass of 9.108 × 10 −31 kilograms, and spin of ½, and existing independently or as the component outside the nucleus of an atom. So it is there." @knight1fox3

"I've been tempted to over the past year or so, but just cant get over the fact that you're buying electrons.  There is nothing there.  That said I'll keep thinking about it, but I'm pretty sure we are all a few years to late.  Its got to come crashing down and soon." @goodal


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 7, 2018)

*On buying properties*

"Always order a preliminary title report prior to closing. You'll never know if there's cloud  or any liens on the title."


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 7, 2018)

*Your First Priority*

"Survive First and make money afterward." - George Soros


----------



## P-E (Feb 7, 2018)

It is better to have spammed and been banned than never to have spammed at all.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2018)

P-E said:


> It is better to have spammed and been banned than never to have spammed at all.


This is the exact motto for @matt267 PE!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 7, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> This is the exact motto for @matt267 PE!


Just livin' the dream brotha'. Just livin' the dream.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Just livin' the dream brotha'. Just livin' the dream.


Livin' the dream 1 ban at a time...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 7, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Just livin' the dream brotha'. Just livin' the dream.


Inspiring!


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 7, 2018)

NOTHING IS REAL


----------



## Freon (Feb 8, 2018)

When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro.   Hunter S Thompson

Overweight Waffle House waitresses need love too.  Tiger Woods


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Feb 8, 2018)

TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 10, 2018)

*On Profitability*

"No company will be able to sustain its profitability unless it is able to break down the costs of doing business while simultaneously understanding the cost of each step in the manufacturing or operation process. To do so, a company must firmly establish adequate accounting controls and cost analysis." - Phil Fisher


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 10, 2018)

*Envy*

*"*It's not greed that drives the world, but envy." -Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 10, 2018)

*The worst of the deadly seven sins*

"Of the seven deadly sins, envy is the worst because if you have it, you don't feel better. Your feel worse....I've had some good times with gluttony... we won't get into lust."

- Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 10, 2018)

*On Agreement: One of my favorite Paragraphs or Clauses*

*[SIZE=11.0pt]WHEREAS, [/SIZE]*[SIZE=11.0pt]Partner/Investor One and Partner/Investor Two hereby state that we are investors who are seeking to accumulate wealth, and to pursue financial happiness. The parties affirm to refuse strangers, financial experts, or experts to make my financial decisions for the parties.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 10, 2018)

*Attitude of Manager*

The attitude of our managers vividly contrasts with that of the young man who married a tycoon's only child, a decidedly homely and dull lass. Relieved, the father called in his new son-in-law after the wedding and began to discuss the future:

*Father: *"Son, you're the boy I always wanted and never had. Here's a stock certificate for 50% of the company. You're my equal partner from now on."

*Son-in-law:* "Thanks, dad."

*Father: *"Now, what would you like to run? How about sales?"

*Son-in-law: *"I'm afraid I couldn't sell water to a man crawling in the Sahara."

*Father: *"Well then, how about heading human relations?"

*Son-in-law: *"I really don't care for people."

*Father: *"No problem, we have lots of other spots in the business. What would you like to do?"

*Son-in-law: *"Actually, nothing appeals to me. Why don't you just buy me out?"

"Excerpt from Warren Buffett"


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 13, 2018)

"If you have to struggle to succeed, you're not a success.  You're a struggler".  

"No student has ever had to struggle for an A".


Definition of struggle


struggled; struggling play \-g(ə-)liŋ\


intransitive verb

1*: *to make strenuous or violent efforts in the face of difficulties or opposition 


_struggling _with the problem




2*: *to proceed with difficulty or with great effort 


_struggled_ through the high grass


_struggling_ to make a living





— 


struggler

 play \-g(ə-)lər\ noun


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 16, 2018)

*Timing the Market (stocks, real estate, Cryptocurrency, etc.) *

You won't know* what *is going to happen to the Market, and you won't know *when* the market is going to go up or down...a_ll I want to know is *where *I am going to die, so I will never go there._" - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 16, 2018)

*No need to do deals all the time to justify that you are doing something*

"When a chief executive officer is encouraged by his advisers to make deals, he responds much as would a teenage boy who is encouraged by his father to have a normal sex life. It's not a push he needs." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 16, 2018)

*Experience - the best teacher*

"You want to learn from experience, but you want to learn from other people's experience when you can." 

"When a man with money meets a man with experience, the man with experience leaves with the money and the man with money leaves with experience."


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 16, 2018)

*3 Qualities to get hired or someone to hire*

"In looking for someone to hire, you look for three qualities: integrity, intelligence, and energy. But the most important is integrity because if they don't have have that, the other two qualities, intelligence and energy, are going to kill you." - Warren buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 16, 2018)

*Litigation *

"Litigation is a tool used by negotiators." Gerard Nierenberg


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 16, 2018)

*Loneliness*

"The day you become a leader, you will be very lonely. Even the second and third-in-command will find it difficult to understand you well...I'm willing to shoulder the responsibility of failure." - Jack Ma


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 16, 2018)

*Authority Figure - Ph.D. *

Upon entering the meeting room, three heads of different companies distribute their books, and paper. In the paper says  'Proposed Project.....Very truly yours, Ph.D. Engineering, Ph.D. Architecture, Ph.D. Finance, etc...'  In that micro moment, the look on the customers' eyes says yes these are the right guys to execute on the project.

At the time, I didn't know what to say and do to compete. I Froze   . I was young and optimistic, but had no reputation so we lose the bid (8 months of work plus travel expenses)  arty-smiley-048:

@Dean Agnostic


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 16, 2018)

These are not the droids I was looking for.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 18, 2018)

*We think like engineers*

"We have lower due diligence expenses than anyone in America. I know of a place that pays over $200 million to its accountants every year, and I know we are safer because _*we think like engineers* _- we want margins of reliability..." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 18, 2018)

*Kinds of businesses concept*

"There are two kinds of businesses: The first earns 12%, and you can take it out at the end of the year. The second earns 12%, but all the excess cash must be reinvested-there's never any cash. It reminds me of the guy who looks at all his equipment and says, 'There's all of my profit.' We hate that kind of business." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 18, 2018)

*Envy - the great driver*

One investment bank can't stand some other investment bank being bigger and better. Even though the guy is making $5 million a year, he can't stand it. It's envy. And envy was in the laws of Moses, you couldn't even covet your neighbor's donkey. I mean, those old Jews really knew it would cause a lot of trouble even among sheep herders." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

This is the 80s and I am down with the ladies

Tone Loc


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 22, 2018)

*Clients*

"Choose clients as you would friends." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 24, 2018)

*One of Warren Buffet's favorite Engineering Economics Equation (compounding interest)*

*FV = PV (1+r)^n *

FV = Future Value (unit: $)

PV = Present Value or Inital Cash Flow (unit: $)

r = rate of return (example: 5% = 0.05)

n = number of periods (in years)


----------



## Bot-Man (Feb 28, 2018)

If you're the smartest person in the room then you're in the wrong room. - unknown


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 1, 2018)

*Mistakes and hope*

After some mistakes and probably more mistakes in the future, I learned to go into business only with someone whom I trust.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 1, 2018)

Think, think, think  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dleg (Mar 1, 2018)

I saw a good (bad) example of this recently:

*"Now I think, speaking roughly, by leadership we mean the art of getting someone else to do something that you want done because he wants to do it, not because your position of power can compel him to do it, or your position of authority. A commander of a regiment is not necessarily a leader. He has all of the appurtenances of power given by a set of Army regulations by which he can compel unified action. He can say to a body such as this, "Rise," and "Sit down." You do it exactly. But that is not leadership."*

Dwight D. Eisenhower, Remarks at the Annual Conference of the Society for Personnel Administration, 5/12/54


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 1, 2018)

*Negotiation*

"The most difficult thing in any negotiation, almost, is making sure that you strip it of the emotion and deal with the facts." - Howard Baker


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 1, 2018)

:th_rockon:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 1, 2018)

Thinking, waiting, thinking, waiting, thinking, waiting, thinking, thinking, thinking...


----------



## Dleg (Mar 1, 2018)

You on trial for something, Dean?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 2, 2018)

:th_rockon:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 2, 2018)

Earlier, I was just really nervous  :true:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

*Lessons learned from dark days * :th_rockon:

"The lessons I learned from the dark days at my company are that you've got to make your team have value, innovation, and vision and if you don't give up, you still have a chance. And, when you are small, you have to very focused and rely on your brain, not your strength." - Jack Ma


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

*The Best Investment * :winko:

"Myself 100% gain." - @willsee

"Investing in yourself is the best thing you can do. Anything that improves your own talents. Nobody can take it away from you. They can run up  huge deficits and the dollar can be far worth less. You can have all kinds of things happen, but if you have talent yourself and you've maximized your talent, you've got a terrific asset." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

*Reasons Civil Engineers/land surveyors are perfect real estate brokers/agents * :th_rockon:


They know why you fall in love it is because of gravitational force or strength

They know their boundaries and stay within them

They know that overstepping anybody's boundaries can lead to painful and nasty consequences

They would know if the measurements on property map, for example boundary points, make sense

They have the ability to understand the seller and buyer feelings of stress

They have the ability to compare prices using calculus, rate of change (for example, comparing two adjacent properties using price per square meters calculations)

They have the ability to identify structure/building setbacks, rights of way and property access

etc.....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

*Mistakes can be useful *

Agonizing over errors is a mistake. But Acknowledging and analyzing them can be useful, although that practice is rare in corporate boardrooms...Dumb decisions either get no follow-up or are rationalized." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

*Market Fluctuations as a Guide to Investment Decisions * :holyness:

Markets are subject to recurrent and wide fluctuations in their prices, the intelligent investor should be interested in the possibilities of profiting from these pendulum swings. There are two possible ways by which he may try to do this: 


The way of "timing" 

The way of "pricing"

By timing we mean the endeavor to anticipate the action of the market, to buy or hold when the future course is deemed to be upward, to sell or refrain from buying when the course is downward. 

By Pricing we mean the endeavor to buy when they are quoted below their fair value and to sell them when they rise above such value. 

Thank you,

Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

*The perfect spouse * :violin:

I recall that one woman, upon  being asked to describe the perfect spouse, specified an archaeologist: "The older I get," she said, "the more he'll be interested in me." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 9, 2018)

*Singapore*

In a democracy, everyone takes turns, but if you really want a lot of wisdom, it's better to concentrate decisions and process in one person. It's no accident that Singapore has a much better record, given where it started, than the United States. There, power was concentrated in an enormously talented person, Lee Kuan Yew, who was the Warren Buffett of Singapore." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 9, 2018)

*Envy Again*

*"*Envy and jealousy made, what, two out of the Ten Commandments? Those of you who have raised children you know about envy, or tried to run a law firm or investment bank or even a faculty? I've heard Warren say a thousand times that it's not greed that drive the world, but envy."


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 9, 2018)

*Even a Genius make mistakes in Economics*

"Long ago, Sir Isaac Newton invented the three laws of motion that govern the universe, which were the work of genius. But Sir Isaac Newton's talents didn't extend to investing. He lost a ton of money in the south sea bubble, explaining later, 'I can calculate the movement of stars, but not the madness of men.' If he had not been traumatized by this loss, Sir Isaac might well have gone on to discover the Fourth Law of Motion: *For Investors as a whole, returns decrease as motion increases.* - The Sage of Omaha


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 9, 2018)

*It's OK to have a messy desk ** *


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 9, 2018)

*Easy Decisions and Painful Decisions*

"The difference between a good business and a bad business is that good businesses throw up one easy decision after another. The bad businesses throw up painful decisions time after time." _Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 10, 2018)

*Land Surveyors *

The best course for real estate investors when they buy land is to trust some expert, like Land Surveyors. Ask them about their opinion on the land (i.e. what's the zoning of the land, can the land be divided, are there any encroachment, is this the right location of the land,  etc.). We normally consult these experts when it comes to real estate transactions.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 16, 2018)

*Engineers Best Real Estate Brokers*

By and large, these professionals: Engineers, land surveyors, Civil Engineers, General Contractors are perfect real estate brokers in my opinion. These folks know how to value things;

When an engineer sees real estate signs with the Broker's name and contact number, the engineers know the equation for that                                                                                                  *(Selling Price = Asking Price of Seller + 3% to 6% of Asking price of seller);*

When there are no brokers involved in the real estate transaction, direct buyer and seller transaction, the engineers know the equation for that                                                                                    *(Selling Price = Net asking price of seller + Financial Happiness)*

When the broker says to the engineer, "I am here to protect you, your interest and I can sell your house above its market value", the engineers know the equation for that                                      *(Selling Price = asking price  of seller within appraised value + 3% to 6% of asking price of seller + Broker's statements x zero )*

*Thank you!*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2018)

If you can't win fair, win by cheatin', but if you're gonna cheat, win!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 19, 2018)

*Could one live off trading in the Stock Market?*

From my personal experience, unless one owns millions of shares like the Buffetts or other stocks investors, it is difficult to make money off of trading in the Stock Market. The IRS wants its share, and one has to pay capital gains and other related fees when one sells its shares of stocks. In my mind, how did Warren Buffett in his early twenties live off of trading in the stock market alone???


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 20, 2018)

*Business Principles from the Sage of Omaha*

1. Do not let anyone else run your business, unless 


you can supervise his performance with adequate care and comprehension or;

you have unusually strong reasons for placing implicit confidence in his/her integrity and ability

2. Do not enter upon an operation or business ventures, unless


a reliable calculation shows that it has a fair chance to yield a reasonable profit (keep away from ventures in which you have little to gain and much to lose)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 27, 2018)

“I am a very stable genius and ready to put up a fight at anytime.”-D.J. Trump


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 27, 2018)

“Sad!”-D.J. Trump


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 27, 2018)

“China!” - D.J. Trump


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 27, 2018)

“Little Marco and lying Ted!” - D.J. Trump


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 27, 2018)

From Abraham Lincoln to D.J. Trump, and the rest is History


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 27, 2018)

“Close all the doors and be alone in the room and think. If that doesn’t work, you should be fearful when others are greedy; and be greedy when others are fearful.” - The Sage of Omaha


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 1, 2018)

Cheat Death


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 1, 2018)

“The time to buy is when there’s blood on the streets.”


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 1, 2018)

“Only when the tide goes out you discover who’s been swimming nekked.” The sage of Omaha


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 2, 2018)

At the beginning, right out of engineering school, one expects to have high salary based on national statistics. And at some point, one realizes that if it's too good to be true, it probably is. As my Grandfather once said to me, "Son, stop day dreaming. Just get your foot in the door and survive."


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 2, 2018)

*Do not listen to Warren Buffett when studying for the FE or PE exam*

Buffett says to read financial reports or annual reports or financial books, but don't do equations with Greek letters in them.

When you are reading or studying for the FE or PE exam, write the equations with applicable Greek letters in them.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 4, 2018)

“A University of Chicago graduate student asked me once, what are we being taught that is wrong? In business school the amount of time spent teaching option pricing is total nonsense. 

You only need two courses: 

1) how to value a business

2) how to think about market fluctuations.

The thing is that the instructors know the formulas and you don’t, so they have something to fill the time. It has nothing to do with investment success-what matters is buying businesses at the right price. If you were teaching Biblical Studies and you could read the Bible forward, backward, and in four different languages, you would find it hard to tell everyone that it comes down to the Ten Commandments. The Priests want to spend a lot of time preaching. You must have an attitude where you aren’t influenced by the market.” 

-The Sage of Omaha


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 5, 2018)

Today, we started off our first meeting inside a modest restaurant. Across my table, were two attractive females and another attractive female was sitting next to me, so we were sitting side by side. The lady that was next to me proceeded to shake my hand and said to me, “we’re glad to finally meet you Dean, and am in charge of the board minutes.” They handed out their business cards to me and when I read them, ‘Lady 1: Attorney at law, Lady 2: Attorney at law, Lady 3: Attorney at law.’

In my mind I was like “man!” What am I getting myself into again, Lol!

But overall, the meeting went well and 4 important steps I learned when transaction is a bit complex:

(1)Face to face meeting (minimum of 3 meetings)

(2)Memorandum of understanding

(3)Binding Contract

(4)Execution

(5) Bonus: you get sued if you don’t perform well


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 5, 2018)

Some of the game players profiles include: Finance (London School of of Economics), Founders of investment fund Singapore, Finance executives, (Phd)Taipei Group, another one from China (Founder and chairman of Publicly traded Company), Another one Publicly Traded company From Canada (Mergers and acquisition)

I was like Hunny! We’ll be beaten out again   .


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 8, 2018)

*The Beginning-Incorporation*

1) Company Structure: LLC, Corporation, Sole Propretorship

2) How many Authorized Shares in the Articles of Incorporation?

3) Common Stock Shares and par value of each share

4) How much stock issuance  to the initial founders? How much option pool of stock? How much stock for investors/shareholders and par value of each share?

5) Distribution of Profit?

6) Operation Agreement?

7) Indemnification of Board of Directors from Operation guys (COO and its subordinates)

8) Indemnity Agreement 

9) How to handle lost of founder/cofounders/board of director

10) Investors agreement? 

11) Think win-win situation 

12) Salary? Overhead costs?

13) How to handle lawsuit? Legal fees? Any lawsuit that may arise from competitors, how do you want to handle it? Fight, flight or Settle?

14) 

(*)  ***Centralized Financial decision (Capital Allocation) 

(**) Right of First Refusal Provision 

......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 15, 2018)

At one point in my life, I was so broke; but I was still able to survive eating that $0.99 cheeseburger and went on a couple business dates in such a romantic restaurant  :thumbs: .


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 15, 2018)

*Never give up on taking the FE or PE exams*

*"*Today is hard,

Tomorrow will  be "WorsE"

but the day after tomorrow will be *beautiful! "*

-Jack Ma


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 17, 2018)

:holyness: *Indemnification *The Corporation does indemnify any directors, officers, employees, incorporators, and shareholders of the corporation from any liability regarding the corporation and the business of the corporation, unless the person fraudulently and intentionally violated the law and/or maliciously conducted acts to damage and/or defraud the corporation, or as otherwise provided under applicable state corporate statue.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 17, 2018)

*If you are going to solicit investors money, think of this provision carefully and Good luck! *

*ARTICLE 1: Authorized Capital Stock and Pool Stock Options*

1.1 That the authorized capital stock of the corporation is ____________________________________, in lawful money ___(country and/or state)__________, and the said capital stock shall be divided into _____________________________________ with the par value of _______________________________.

1.2 The corporation will set aside for grant a pool of stock options to purchase ______________________________________ out of the ____________________________________________ authorized shares as stated in Article X subject to the Board of Directors and/or incorporators’ approval with terms and conditions for new shareholders


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 21, 2018)

*Compounding*

"Such fanciful geometric progression illustrate the value of either living a long time, or compounding your money at a decent rate. I have nothing particularly helpful to say on the former point." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 21, 2018)

"Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach him how to arbitrage and you feed him forever." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 23, 2018)

*(3% to 6%+ savings) Maybe you're the buyer or the seller and you know the buyer/seller directly, consider this provision on your contract *

*[SIZE=12.0pt]Exclusive Negotiations. [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12.0pt]The seller and Buyer shall proceed to negotiate with each other in good faith and that no broker, agent or other intermediary has been involved in negotiating this sale. [/SIZE]


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 7, 2018)

Before signing any exclusivity language such as: “the client shall not retain the service of any other lawyer except that of an authorized representative of the Firm in all of its business engagements.”


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 7, 2018)

Learn to politely say *no* to lawyers when you disagree with them, unless you want them to run you and your business . 

Much ,

Dean Agnostic


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

*bortaS bIr jablu'DI' reH QaQqu' nay‘*, Khan Noonien Singh, Start Trek II: 1982 (used very often by the TV character Sheldon Cooper)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 13, 2018)

*Incentives*

"From all business, my favorite case on incentives is Federal Express. The heart and soul of their system, which creates the integrity of the product is having all their airplanes come to one place in the middle of the night and shift all the packages from plane to plane. If there are delays, the whole operation can't deliver a product full of integrity to Federal Express Customers. And it was always screwed up. They could never get it done on time. They tried everything-moral suasion, threats, you name it, and nothing worked.

Finally, somebody got the idea to pay all these people not so much an hour, but so much a shift - and when it's all done, they can go home. Well, their problems cleared up overnight." 

- Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 13, 2018)

*McDonald's*

"This is a nice college, but the really great educator is McDonald's..........I think a lot of what goes on there is better than Harvard."

- Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 13, 2018)

"Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach him the ability to use cash and you feed him forever." - The Sage of Guam


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 18, 2018)

"You'll never see a U-Haul behind a  hearse." - Washington


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 27, 2018)

"If the money is there, get a prenup." - POTUS


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Sep 9, 2018)

*Waiting*

"You have to be very patient, you have to wait until something comes along, which, at the price you're paying, is easy. That's contrary to human nature, just to sit there all day long doing nothing, waiting. It's easy for us, we have a lot of other things to do. But for an ordinary person, can you imagine just sitting for five years doing nothing? You don't feel active, you don't feel useful, so you do something stupid." - Charlie Munger


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Sep 9, 2018)

"Have the courage of your *knowledge and engineering experience*. If you have formed a conclusion from the facts and if you know your judgement is sound, *act on it even though others  may hesitate or differ*." - Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Sep 26, 2018)

*Words of Warning- Some Language that set off warning bells according to Warren:*


Offshore

the opportunity of a lifetime

prime bank

this baby's gonna move

guaranteed

you need to hurry

It's a sure thing

our proprietary computer model

options strategy

it's a no brainer

you can't afford not to own it

exclusive

you should focus on performance and not fees

Don't you want to be rich?

can't lose

the upside is huge

there's no downside

I'm putting my mother in it

Trust me

commodities trading

active asset-allocation


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 11, 2018)

*Reporter: *_"Could you comment on the state of Financial Literacy?"_

*W. Buffett:* "_I think there's a problem with the current generation. Financial literacy is a tough sell in a world of credit cards and calculators and people do silly things. On my honeymoon in 1952, My wife and I stopped at the Flamingo in Las Vegas and saw well-dressed people who traveled thousands of miles to do something very dumb. 'That tells you' it's a world of opportunity.....Let's take, for example, a high cost credit card (for example: 18% to 30%+ interest). I tell students that paying 18% to 30%+ interest for money is probably a fatal idea." _


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 11, 2018)

*Reporter: * _What's your opinion of gold as an investment or Cryptocurrency as an investment?_

*W. Buffett:*_ We're not enthused about gold or crytocurrency. People say it's a hedge against inflation, but that's also true of land, having an engineering degree, etc. I'd much prefer to own land in Florida, an apartment house, or graduate with an engineering degree as a store of value. We'd rather own an asset that will be useful even if the currency drops to 10 cents on the dollar. People will always need engineers..._


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 13, 2018)

*Mr. Buffet's opinion on PE- Engineering Economics (intrinsic value) *

"In the NCEES specs states_ 'some problems may require knowledge of engineering economics'_......they are probably right and, what counts, however, is intrinsic value - the figure indicating what all of our constituent businesses are rationally worth. With perfect foresight, this number can be calculated by taking all future cast flows of a business in and out and discounting them at prevailing interest rates. So valued, all businesses, from manufacturers of buggy whips to operators of cellphones, become economic equals." - W. Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 17, 2018)

"In my life there are not that many questions I can't properly deal with using my $40 adding machine and dog-eared compounding interest table." Charlie Munger


----------



## Exengineer (Nov 17, 2018)

"Hard work and perseverance are no substitutes for actual ability."

"If at first you don't succeed, well then you are a failure."

"If you have to struggle to achieve, you are not an achiever, you are a struggler."

"It is better to be Al Bundy than Ted Bundy."


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 5, 2019)

“Unless all the favors on your side, the ability to say no- is an advantage to the intelligent investor.” 

-Warren Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 5, 2019)

3 steps to survive in Construction and Engineering Industry:

1. You “get the Job”.

2. Get the “Job done”.

3. Get the paycheck. (The hardest step)

-Kiwi, the sage of NZ and Australia


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 5, 2019)

Dear @Dean Agnostic,

Proposed safety violations-$20,000. 

Love ,

DOL-Safety Officer


----------



## maryannette (Aug 22, 2019)

Expectation is a blessing, not a curse.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

miss someone*?* tell them


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

Hate someone*? *invite them


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

really hate someone*?* invite them in a neutral place and listen


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

love someone*? *show generosity


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

really love someone*? *show love to yourself


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

really really really love someone*? *keep it to yourself


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

super, uber, madly in love with someone head over heels*? *keep it to yourself, and think


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

Life is long.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

It's very easy to find friends during the good times, and very difficult to find friends during adversity. - Epictetus


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 11, 2019)

"Turn on, tune in, drop out"   ----_Dr. Timothy Leary_


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2020)

wtf?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 24, 2020)

It's worth repeating


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 24, 2020)

Basic components of an Ice Cream shop in my opinion.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 24, 2020)

Life is longggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 24, 2020)

If i had to revise this, I would add an extra washer and dryer for floor rags, bathroom rags, and hand towels so I won't have to waste paper towels.

I made this as my instagram profile pic @deanagnostic


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 28, 2020)

I hope to inspire you!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 28, 2020)

I hope to inspire new engineers! 

sign up now at  engineerboards.com


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 28, 2020)

I hope to inspire new engineers and entrepreneurs.

Are you all ready to kick it up a notch? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 28, 2020)

Can anybody relate? or is it jut me? Ouch!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 28, 2020)

Your first year you'll accept "any" customer.

What are your thoughts???


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Master slacker (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

I


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

d


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

o


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

n'


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

t


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

k


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

n


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

o


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)

w


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 9, 2020)

Multitasking = Im possible sometimes

It takes time baby!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 12, 2020)

I'm Obsessed with you....can we have a beer after???


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)

Governor Cuomo will be here shortly-conference on Corona Virus


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 16, 2020)

My personal favorite from Governor Cuomo (literally)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 20, 2020)

?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 20, 2020)

I admire her Engineering Temperament.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 20, 2020)

Pic Source: @Road Guy

This is the new normal during corona Virus.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 20, 2020)

Just Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 21, 2020)

0.5 Pen assignment.

My Computations are close to reality.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 24, 2020)

New Normal: Pink Patience x 100% + Face mask


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 24, 2020)

Green Tea time with Buffett - in my dream


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 24, 2020)

My Conversation with Warren Buffett.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 29, 2020)

Conserve Energy for Capital Allocation Move.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 29, 2020)




----------



## P-E (May 30, 2020)

Dean Agnostic said:


> View attachment 17794


 Semen retention?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 31, 2020)

P-E said:


> Semen retention?
> 
> View attachment 17799


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahah..............Yo out @P-E! and then there were three!.....

I apologized for the Language. It should have been abstain from sexual feelings, so to speak.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 1, 2020)

NY Tough


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)

Trying to be healthy these days. I need all the energy in preparation for the Covid Surge.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)

SBA - PPP Loan Forgiveness application

https://home.treasury.gov/system/files/136/3245-0407-SBA-Form-3508-PPP-Forgiveness-Application.pdf


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Exengineer (Jul 25, 2020)

"If you don't beat the system the system will beat you."


----------



## maryannette (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 4, 2020)

Did you notice the shift in numbers? but the total $amount on left and right side of the equations did not change?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 9, 2022)

"Up until the start of the '70s, it simply wasn't possible to move courts in the direction of recognizing women as people of equal citizenship stature."

- Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Associate Justice U.S. Supreme Court


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 9, 2022)

Life is long and painful


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 9, 2022)

*Calculated Risks = Rewards*

Charlie and I detest taking even small risks unless we feel we are being* adequately compensated* for doing so. About as far as we will go down that path is occasionally eat cottage cheese a day after the expiration on the carton. 

-Mr. Buffett


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 12, 2022)




----------

